
Anne Hunter Retires from MIT - kennethfriedman
https://thetech.com/2019/09/26/anne-hunter-retires
======
_chris_
End of an Era. She was incredibly helpful and kind in helping students
navigate MIT and Course 6. It's going to take an entire department to replace
her.

